# Best 1st Person Shooter Game?



## Baldie559

Whats the best 1st person shooter game in yoru opinion? I like ghost recon 2 but is there something better?


----------



## ebackhus

For me it's a tossup between the Halo games and Half-Life 2.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

i would say halo's and cod4 or crysis


----------



## dxj

GR2 is third person....

HL2 or COD4 for me.


----------



## Seannap

Halo 3 hands down. After that Call of Duty 4 for PC. Halo (while the graphics aren't the best) is very polished and delivers the best online experience in my opinion.


----------



## Tank2379

I would say HALO2 & Halo 3..... and COD4...


----------



## punkrbunkr

umm halo3, call of the duty 4
but ARMY OF TWO is coming out to so 
and so is end war but idk if its first person


----------



## cyberfumpa

I wuld Have to say War Rock at warrock.net its FREE and americas army.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

CoD4, Halo series, Rainbow Six


----------



## thobeman

uhm

that must be COD4

fo sure i'm still a fan of the old Soldier of Fortune 2 game :smooch:


----------



## Terry Seyforth

Well I have always played BF2, maybe not first person ? Fear is a great game, specially if you have a bit of a nervous dispossition. 
But lately I have been playing call of duty 4 on my sons xbox 360, i never thought I would use a gamers pad but the graphics are brilliant, would like to know if they would be as good on a pc ?
I did get ghost recon for my pc, as Ihad played it on my sons xbox, but it was dreadful on the pc, so I sold it straight away, this game put me off buying this type of first shooter for the pc.


----------



## Terry Seyforth

just read your last comment, yes soldier of fortune was a classic


----------



## ralen

Terry Seyforth said:


> Well I have always played BF2, maybe not first person ? Fear is a great game, specially if you have a bit of a nervous dispossition.
> But lately I have been playing call of duty 4 on my sons xbox 360, i never thought I would use a gamers pad but the graphics are brilliant, would like to know if they would be as good on a pc ?
> I did get ghost recon for my pc, as Ihad played it on my sons xbox, but it was dreadful on the pc, so I sold it straight away, this game put me off buying this type of first shooter for the pc.


I completed COD 4 on the PC- First game I've ever properly played on the PC. 

Immediately after, I went and purchased it for the 360... disappointed! Graphics are no where near as good on the 360, as on the P.C 

Definitely dont let one gaming experience put you off FPS games on the P.C. COD4 is the best FPS game I've ever played. Although I've not yet played the Halo series on the PC yet- only on the 360, and it is also good.

My other favourites are the Rainbow 6 series. Can't wait for another release from them. ray:


----------



## thobeman

Terry Seyforth said:


> just read your last comment, yes soldier of fortune was a classic



Whoehoew,

another fan! :laugh:

Although the new SOF3 Payback seems to be a bit of a budget game
A shame cuz i had great expectations...


----------



## Terry Seyforth

That shocks me that the pc is better for call of duty 4 , I would buy it for the pc, but is the communication, speech as good as xbox360. I play BF2., no one ever talks to each other, but they always do on xbox 360 ?


----------



## cappilio

counter strike!


----------



## punkrbunkr

o yea and or course DOOM!!!


----------



## RossBarnfield

At the moment, I'd say, Call of Duty 4 is probably the most sought-after.

It has a disappointingly shortened storyline but has immense online play..Give it a try.


----------



## tms7

Counter Strikeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kim924

Halo 2 is my first choice


----------



## Tank2379

Halo 2 Kicked it off it was the best til Halo 3.. Now it's just over rated Can't wait til GOW3 comes out....


----------



## Tank2379

My bad Gears of War 2


----------



## vladimirb

1. Call of Duty 2...
2. Return To castle wolfenstein...
3. Soldier of Fortune 1
4. Medal of Honor...
5. Doom 2...
6. Quake 2...
7. Serious Sam...


----------



## Vomit

I agree Call of duty 2 is > than CoD4
Half life series should not be missed
also unreal tournament and UT2004 are also well worth playing.
Serious sam is great for lan gaming.


----------



## sobeit

everyone always have fond memories of the first time :grin: I have to say my first 1st person shooter game was the original wolfenstine. To this day, its my favorite and imo one of the all time best 1st person shoter game since it does not make you do too much thinking in order to play.


----------



## johnny1994

halo 3 for multiplayer and for graphics...um.... CRYSIS


----------



## Shamus651

in this order... (as of July 08) -COD4
-HALO3
-Any Valve or Steam game (e.g. cs:source HL2 etc)
just my opinion


----------



## peterako

favorite eh??? no one lives for ever 1 and 2 except contact:jack.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

COD2
COD4
Far Cry
Duke Nukem


----------



## Roy6978

I gota admit i wasted many hours away playing cs and warrock, but I was really impressed recently with how CoD 3 works on the Wii.


----------



## Goomba000

I personally don't have a "Favorite" game, but I'd have to say despite the crap AI, Battlefield: Bad Company is a pretty sweet game. Oh yeah, and the halo series happens to be the most overrated game trilogy in the history of all history IMO.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

I think we need to differentiate between multiplayer "best FPS" and single player, because I couldn't finish COD2 single player because i thought it was boring, but the multiplayer - i keep going back! 

COD4 multi is awesome as well.

I will agree with goomba, the Halo franchise has had its day, but what I think puts it in perspective, is what Halo 2 did for gaming graphics expectations generally. At the time, Halo 2 was very accessiable, and gave "Crysis" level graphics (relatively for the time) for a cheap price.


----------



## BigDates

1.Counter strike source

2.Crysis
2.Half-life 2
2.Cod4

-592349758738. Halo 3 (i really dont like bungie )


----------



## ganina

COD4 is the best


----------



## rajusahantc

RTCW is in my opinion


----------



## bruiser

I liked RTCW, and apparently a sequel is on the way.


----------



## 1967cat

Crysis is a amazing game if you have the proformance to run it.
Also COD4 has great multiplayer.
I wish they would make a new Joint Operations game. The online play with the I.C. MOD is incredible. Never seen a game with so many diferent vehicles, weapons, and positions (gunner,sniper,med,exc..) Very organized online game play aswell. I think M.A.G. for the PS3 will be a good hit.


----------



## Zombeast

anyone play insurgency, a realistic half-life 2 mod, id say that is the best shooter(in my opinion)
here is the website
http://www.insmod.net/


----------



## the savage

Personally my favorite is Halo, however Half life two is definitely close behind...


----------



## bruiser

Here are a couple of trailers for the upcoming Wolfenstein game. www.wolfenstyle.com/


----------



## Tomunator

For me it has to be half life 2 then episode 2 and 1. To be honest half life 2 is like 5-6 years old and it still looks amazing and plays like no other game on earth. valve are the best!


----------



## kapow85

COD4 didn't move from my computer till I'd finished it also duke nukem 3d


----------



## David Kozar

I know it hasn't come out yet, but I'm looking forward to Far Cry 2


----------



## dr. feel good

i would have to say doom and wolfenstein 3-D, just cuz they were the first you know. if there was no wolfenstein, they there would be no Call of Duty, Halo, Rainbow Six.


----------



## inimical_rize

Personaly Cod4 sucked, no ragdoll, no enjoyment in killing.

Crysis is great but the enamy seem to take half a magazine befor dieing

GR:2 ect are 3rd person.

I'd say rainbow six ravensheild for authenticity accuracry whilst firing and killing effect.


----------



## Flatliner

my personal favorites:

1) Unreal Tournament (GOTY 1999)
2) Soldier of Fortune (the first one)
3) Call of Duty 4
4) Team Fortress 2
5) Serious Sam!

*UT*: I still play Unreal Tournament for the crisp and precise feel that you get, unlike others where if you're strafing left and right, you feel sluggish.

*SOF*: Soldier of Fortune was great for the simple fact that the enemy AI "knows" where it gets shot, or what limb gets blown off by a shotgun. if you don't know what i mean, shoot an enemy in the "nether region" with a pistol and see what he does. 

*COD4*: COD4 was good on graphics, and the game was hard in some areas, which i appreciate. Like when you had to get in the news station with the billions of enemies. that took forever. i was expecting a better ending though. 

I'm disappointed that the COD producers are straying away from modern warfare, and going back to WW2. The guns aren't anywhere near as interesting or fun in that era, and i think the modern warfare could have a lot more potential of making up war scenarios for the sake of "it's an unknown war, you're on ____ side and your objective is to do ______" which will get people away from the mindset of the current war (trying to stay away from politics on this).

what's more fun? flying a WW2 airplane around or a Huey helicopter? Or is flying an F15 or F22, or even better, a stealth more fun?

both eras have their pros and their cons, but the WW1 and WW2 eras seem to be played out too much by too many game makers. Don't be a follower, be a leader!

*TF2*: Team fortress 2: good multiplayer action, alot of different roles, not sure who you can trust, good cartooney fun, but a little TOOOO cartooney for my tastes.

*Serious Sam (1 and 2)*: good for mindless machine gunning at random things that swarm you. no real reason WHY you're killing them monsters, but you're killing them. fun at a LAN party.


----------



## Magnus_Rexel

Just pick one favorite!

Uh...does "Quake1,2,3arena,4-Doom1,2,3,ROE-Wolfenstine1,RTCW-MOH1,2,3-Half Life1,2,2ep1,2ep2-Halo1" count as one favorite FPS? No? Well crap.  Oh well. I can't narrow it down any more than that.

Didn't really care for Halo 2. Kinda short and repeticious and no Halo 3 for PC in my area Yet. :sad:

Other games like Crysis, BioShock, Fury, Hellgate London, and a few other will not play on either of my systems.

Old system
XP Home SP2
2.0 GHz 32 bit CPU
1 GB 400 MHz RAM
NV GF 7600 GS 256 MB

New system
Vista Home Premium SP1
2.4 GHz 64 bit CPU
1 GB 667 MHz RAM
on board nv gf 6100 chipset with PCI-E x16 slot (No card yet)


----------



## Zombeast

i just played far cry 2, it is so awsome


----------



## bigBOSSman23

i would say halo...all of them in my opinion


----------



## mephistophilus

Magnus_Rexel said:


> Just pick one favorite!
> 
> Uh...does "Quake1,2,3arena,4-Doom1,2,3,ROE-Wolfenstine1,RTCW-MOH1,2,3-Half Life1,2,2ep1,2ep2-Halo1" count as one favorite FPS? No? Well crap.  Oh well. I can't narrow it down any more than that.
> 
> Didn't really care for Halo 2. Kinda short and repeticious and no Halo 3 for PC in my area Yet. :sad:
> 
> Other games like Crysis, BioShock, Fury, Hellgate London, and a few other will not play on either of my systems.
> 
> Old system
> XP Home SP2
> 2.0 GHz 32 bit CPU
> 1 GB 400 MHz RAM
> NV GF 7600 GS 256 MB
> 
> New system
> Vista Home Premium SP1
> 2.4 GHz 64 bit CPU
> 1 GB 667 MHz RAM
> on board nv gf 6100 chipset with PCI-E x16 slot (No card yet)


 get a card rather than the onboard and you will be fine


----------



## dj_kiwi

not really played many apart from 

SOF
Delta Force
HL1/2
CS
Rogue Spear

when i get a dedicated gaming system i will try some newer ones lol


----------



## johnpoll

Hi,
I love shooter game.I have the collection of shooting games.I think COD4.


----------



## Nferi0r

This is a tough question to answer because it depends on how you look at it. Yeah, games that we are playing now are going to be WAY better than games made 10 years ago, but the games that we are playing now are based off of ones that were made a long, long time ago.

Personally, I think that Counter-Strike was the best FPS of all time. Look at Source. There is a ton of people playing that game, and it came out what? 6 years ago? It is a very difficult game to master that requires 20-40 hours per week to be one of the best.

COD4 is 2nd behind Counter-Strike imo. COD4 revolutionalized the new standard for online FPS. I think that if they implemented the prestige system on the PC that it would have been even better, because it would have way more repetability. Also, it relied on skill and positioning, and almost everyone had an equal advantage.


----------



## killerslim

*You hadda be mad!!*

The best FPS i ever played was..... Far Cry 1.. i love the explore aspect of it..:4-thatsba


----------



## Tiber Septim

Half-Life 2: Episode 2 was my favorite, but Left 4 Dead is giving it a run for its' money.


----------



## ash369

Counter-Strike Source is the best!


----------



## iceICE

Crysis followed Far Cry 2, because of the many opportunities. Crytek is the best when it comes to gameplay. I love the Weapon customize thing they did in crysis, that Activision put in cod5. It should be in far cry 2 too.


----------



## piexil

battle field bad company ofr resitance 2


----------



## RockmasteR

I'm confused between these BEST FPS!!
Half-Life 2 (WOW!!!)
F.E.A.R :grin:
Crysis 
Bioshock


----------



## GoSuNi

dxj said:


> GR2 is third person....
> 
> HL2 or COD4 for me.


Actually, there is an option for both third-person and first-person. The PC is probably only first-person, so I'm not entirely sure of it.

My favorite is Half-life 2.


----------



## hellheroes

For me It's Crysis Warhead, Left4 Dead, Counter Strike Source, Far Cry2
But It's that this COF 3 That got me Stuck into for like 70 something day although i finished the single player in like one week


----------



## hellheroes

sorry SOF 3 Payback


----------



## GoSuNi

dr. feel good said:


> i would have to say doom and wolfenstein 3-D, just cuz they were the first you know. if there was no wolfenstein, they there would be no Call of Duty, Halo, Rainbow Six.


Wow, old games.


----------



## LorzFace

I know I may be flamed for this, but I like Combat Arms.


----------



## reddevils78

Counter Strike n Doom3


----------



## akedm

Tribes2


----------



## shotgn

I would say my favorite and my addiction as well (which my girlfriend hates :laugh
Is Warrock


----------



## McNinja

I loved F.E.A.R. for being able to pin enemies to walls in slow motion with that spike weapon!
Left 4 Dead is crazy and it always keeps me on my toes

I can't wait for the new FEAR and Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 2 (Call of Duty 4's sequel)
Activision did a better job for that game then WaW.

right now i've started playing Mount and blade again. Its kinda like a third person horseback/ sieging castles RPG sword/archery slewing thing. its awesome check it out
Mount and Blade


----------



## nieass

i think quake 4 is tha best


----------



## Zealex

LorzFace said:


> I know I may be flamed for this, but I like Combat Arms.


We don't flame here :grin:
The best fps would be...
ah crud this is hard :upset:
Best is a opinion but I guess I have to say counter strike source, I don't play it much but I never gotten bored of it.


----------



## McNinja

The best is yet to come.

When ifirst started playing games, I was always looking to the future for another game that would beat the current one I really liked. Sure I like my Cod 4 but I think Modern Warfare 2 is going to beat it.

I think 3 rd person shooters should count too, because they do play like a first person one most of the time. I could consider Fallout 3 as a first person shooter too.

I have the same attitude towards operating systems. I love testing with the newest ones and seeing how they are. I don't base my opinions off of fan boyish attitudes.


----------



## Zealex

the mw2 campaign looks sick.


----------



## Gizmoe

Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45


Really realistic game...


----------



## fej2008

I love networking games like Counterstrike, Quake4 and Wolfenstein (It feels like you really are a killing machine...lol) and when I'm at home I play Doom 3 and FEAR. (lights out, yeah!)


----------



## daniaal javid

i say halo 3 obviously but i need help before
the end of february 2010 thanks. heres the question i have halo 3 and ODST there too short even if there jined together there still short i have searched all over the net all i need to now is what is the best multiplayer 1st person shooter with multiplayer campaign and a forge sort of thing like halo where upto 4players can play offline (if there arent any right now please can no about upcoming ones) thanks


----------



## saint2010

Hard pick between Counter-Strike: Source and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Xinj

Hmmm.

Half Life 2 is hands down the best story based FPS around, soon followed by Bioschock :3

But in this case multiplayer games are more appropiate.
Counter Strike:Source, having played over 300 hours now, is one of my favourite FPS's of all time. This is not become the gameplay is so utterly amazing, but the community made it great for me. I only play one one server, and the many lulz I had there make CSS a memorable experience.

Call of Duty 4 is probably one of the best shooters ever made and played. ( I will give my thoughts on MW2 in a second) The gameplay was stunningly good. The perk and attacement system gave a intresting twist allowing much more strategy's and setups, and man, clan matches were the most exciting and nervebreaking experiences I've had. Out of the pubs and into the privatematches was a tactical breakthough. It was the closest to a real war I'd ever get (Or, thats what I hope haha)

I do own MW2, and even with its technical flaws (No Dedi's, boooo!) it's a amazingly fun game to play. With its pro-perks, more attachtments, more weapons, and killstreak rewards, its great! But so far, it isn't CoD4. They added a huge ammount of content, however after playing it for 27 hours I realised that not once I had the feeling I was in a war. With the additions of akimbo guns, heartbeat sensors, thermal scopes etc etc, I felt like I was playing an arcade game. Also, there don't seem to be any more 'roles' in MW2. When playing serious CoD4 matches, we had Ninja's to take out the enemy snipers without being spotted once. We had snipers to camp, and the bodyguards who escorted them to sniper spots and watched the snipers back for Ninja's. The assaults that formed the primary attack, with some SMG's rushing to objectives and surprising the enemy.

With MW2 these roles have dissapeared. 8/10 maps are CQC maps, meaning snipers have zero effect. And everyone is just run and gunning with akimbo shotguns and what not. The tactical aspect dissapeared to make room for a spray and pray fest.


Just...you know, my opinion. I enjoy writing detailed posts I guess xD


----------



## Vrait

saint2010 said:


> Hard pick between Counter-Strike: Source and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.


Please tell you are joking, they are both overrated. Especially MW2.



I really like RO..hmm... I'll have to go with the battlefield series as a whole.


----------



## dwalk1989

Vrait said:


> Please tell you are joking, they are both overrated. Especially MW2.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like RO..hmm... I'll have to go with the battlefield series as a whole.


lol...the irony...


----------



## rossva

MW2 online for me, all those going on about how it's over-rated are probably getting pwned online all the time - sour grapes! :grin:


Huge fan of the original half life as well.


----------



## Phædrus241

I'd have to say the Half Life series gives the most streamlined and coherent experience, in my opinion. The gameplay is solid, the story is good, the characters are incredibly well done, environments and graphics are always near the cutting edge when released, and the lack of 3rd-person cinematics really makes the game seem personal. 


When I still played on my Xbox 360, I'd probably say Halo 2 for having the best online multiplayer. Though the series is easy to rag on, especially for us PC gamers, you can't deny that Halo's multiplayer has always been excellent. Too bad the combination of bad engineering, low-quality solder, and poorly ventilated casing has caused the death of three separate Xbox 360s for me, two by RRoD and one by presumed motherboard/HDD failure.


----------



## Drew1369

doom...


----------



## Lord Sirian

There are pros and cons for each game. Crysis is very good, the suit adds a very fun gameplay mechanic, but the AI is pathetic and the cloak ability on the suit is overpowered.

CS:S is very good as well, but can often be annoying because of the ability to be insta-killed by anything and everything.

My award has to go to Half life 2, and the whole Half life series. I do not see anything beating it in the near future.

Halo was also very fun, but in my opinion, the series was at its peak at the beginning, then went downhill fast, I think my main problem with it was the gimmicky nature of the additions to gameplay in each new instalment.


----------



## Drew1369

Halo lost its edge, much like MW2 when they over developed the multiplayer while neglecting the story


----------



## bcfccalum

Timesplitters series ray:


----------



## ramprasad5394

R6 Vegas 1 and 2!!!
an gears of war..


----------



## Elvenleader3

ramprasad5394 said:


> R6 Vegas 1 and 2!!!
> an gears of war..


Those are 3rd person shooter games.


----------



## ramprasad5394

sorry...
gears of war is 3rd person, but R6 vegas is 1st person!
it's pretty good man..


----------



## hasseli

hmm.. difficult to say!

duke nukem 3d...
cod4...
timesplitters...
impossible to choose the best!


----------



## Zealex

Uncharted was a great game in my book however it was a third person shooter.  

Right now I like CS:S, though it can be annoying since most weapons can't one shot headshot people when they are at 100 hp and have a helmet. Only weapons I know that can one shot headshot are deagle (pistol), awp (a sniper that should have never been added into css), scout (Sniper, I love this gun), ak-47 (my favorite rifle after the AUG and Famas), m3 (pump shotgun), xm1014 (auto shotgun), g3 (T auto sniper, I like using this gun when I'm lazy) and sig550 (CT auto sniper, another good lazy gun).


----------



## GenesisGod

I really love Halo 2, 3....really hate MW2


----------



## Redeye3323

Zealex said:


> Right now I like CS:S, though it can be annoying since most weapons can't one shot headshot people when they are at 100 hp and have a helmet. Only weapons I know that can one shot headshot are deagle (pistol), awp (a sniper that should have never been added into css), scout (Sniper, I love this gun), ak-47 (my favorite rifle after the AUG and Famas), m3 (pump shotgun), xm1014 (auto shotgun), g3 (T auto sniper, I like using this gun when I'm lazy) and sig550 (CT auto sniper, another good lazy gun).


CSS is designed to be a more competitive game then games like CoD and BF. This is why tactics/strategies are used and it isn't just rush and shoot like most games (obv BFBC2 is an exception).


----------



## Thething

FPS wise among the best ive played is Crysis, doom 3 (im a big fan of the doom series, GIEF doom 4) and if you like post apocalyptic realism with some creepiness *shudders remembering the haunted tunnel*, metro 2033 if you have a powerful computer.


----------



## -WOLF-

Half-Life, rated with over 50 Game of the Year awards (and others) and rated as the greatest PC game of all time by PC Gamer magazine.


----------



## krisnamco

umm... thatll be Call of Duty 4, S.T.A.L.K.E.R and Left 4 Dead... and definitely NOT halo i hate that game to the point of madness...


----------



## -WOLF-

krisnamco said:


> umm... thatll be Call of Duty 4, S.T.A.L.K.E.R and Left 4 Dead... and definitely NOT halo i hate that game to the point of madness...


Which STALKER? The second was horrible, the third wasn't bad but the first was the best.


----------



## riolaw

for me it is BFBC2


----------



## Redeye3323

It is a lot more realistic and a very good game, but sometimes I find the shooting and physics to be dodgy...


----------



## shotgn

After playing MW2 and Blackops, getting back into BFBC2 I feel lost 

Game engines and physics are different. I do like the big maps in bfbc2


----------



## riolaw

yes BCBF2 rocks. big maps, good guns, powerful tanks, big helicopter. 

i find shooting is easy but driving is not easy on helicopter especially AHPACHI. i can control the black-hawk very well but sometimes get shoot down by some irritating person. tanks are good also i like the green tank. i mostly like to use sniper & medic maybe a bit of engineer & assault class. 

whats your name/ign of ur bcbf2 ? i can add u if you want.


----------



## Redeye3323

Feel free to add me on BC2 if you wish

Soldier name = Redeye3323


----------



## -WOLF-

Don't talk about BC2! I really wish I could play it!


----------



## shotgn

That depends on which console you play BFBC2. I play on pc. If you do....my ign is *shotgn*


----------



## Redeye3323

Why would I want to play it on a substandard machine when I have a gaming rig :grin:


----------



## -WOLF-

I wish BC2 wasn't a waste of money or I'd play with you guys also.


----------



## Redeye3323

Waste of Money in which way?


----------



## -WOLF-

It failed to work, so I was pretty upset.


----------



## Redeye3323

What exactly happened?

PC Spec problem or Game Problem?


----------



## -WOLF-

this is what happens

basically, I can't move at all. Default settings won't change anything.


----------



## Redeye3323

Have you tried reinstalling and going online to patch the game?


----------



## -WOLF-

Yeah to no avail. The problem seems to be that BC2 hates gamepads but even playing with it not plugged in had no difference.


----------



## 00Billy

counterstrike or MW2 (both ones..lol..Mechwarrior 2)

Have to say the MOHAA was quite epic.


----------



## t.man

I have to vote for counter-strike! It was the first thing that came to mind and at that point in my life I was obsessed. We're talkin beta CS through CS 1.6. Source was great but a different time.

#2 GoldenEye for the Nintendo 64!!!!! Holy S... Unlocked all of the challenge/cheat menu


----------



## David Mo

As an honorable mention, I still enjoy original Crysis. Especially now that I have the hardware to max out this incredibly graphically inefficient game on three monitors.


----------



## t.man

David Mo said:


> ...to max out this incredibly graphically inefficient game on three monitors.


lol


----------



## bwsealirl

The original crysis was and remains to be awesome, but halo 2 on the original xbox takes it for me. 

Goldeneye or CS1.6 seems to be everyone else s' definitive LAN game but mine was Halo 2. The memories.


----------



## rejithkrishnan

For me half life 2 series..any idea when's the next episode coming?


----------



## Laxer

Halo 2 is the best _classic_ for me.
Perfect Dark for the N64 is another good oldie....

Cod 4 takes the cake for newer games... (online)

Crysis 2 is a beautiful fun game as well.

F3AR is a fun game if you get the chance to play it.

Medal of Honor and Homefront are also fun but lack complexity for replay.

BF3 is new and also fun.

TF2, Half-life are also all great games...

To pick just one would depend all on my mood that moment :grin:


----------



## bruiser

rejithkrishnan said:


> For me half life 2 series..any idea when's the next episode coming?


A lot of people are thinks Half Life 3 is vaporware. However, it was also a few years between original Half Life and HL2. I'm still hoping, as a lot of loopholes were left in the last episode.


----------



## Ooudestomp

Half life 3 should be goooood...


Best FPS?
Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## -WOLF-

bruiser said:


> A lot of people are thinks Half Life 3 is vaporware. However, it was also a few years between original Half Life and HL2. I'm still hoping, as a lot of loopholes were left in the last episode.


Like what kind of loopholes?


----------



## bruiser

Where's Barney? Will Gordon and Alyx be an item? Is Eli Vance dead? What happened to Father Grigori, and will he return, even though he's nuts? How will the G-man react after being thwarted by the Vortigaunts? Will Dr. Breen reappear? These are a few things.


----------



## -WOLF-

bruiser said:


> Where's Barney? Will Gordon and Alyx be an item? Is Eli Vance dead? What happened to Father Grigori, and will he return, even though he's nuts? How will the G-man react after being thwarted by the Vortigaunts? Will Dr. Breen reappear? These are a few things.


Barney and Grigori - Why do they matter so much? I don't really care for them.

Gordon and Alyx - No, Alyx could be his daughter.

Eli - Obviously, you saw it.

How do you know G-Man was "thwarted"?

Dr. Breen is most likely dead.


----------



## GZ

The FPS shooter I enjoy the most my buddies back yard firing range. Nothing like shooting at CRT monitors with black powder muzzle loaderrs and hoping that the lead ball will do more than crack the screen.


----------



## bruiser

Barney has been something of a co-star in the series. Grigori intrigues me, as he's nuts, and you don't know what he might do. While Gordon is much older than Alyx, he was in stasis for years, and apparently didn't age. The Vortigaunts did thwart the G-man. At the end of HL2, the G-man was going to put Gordon back in stasis, but they stopped that, and Gordon was free to move on. We saw Eli appear to be killed. But, just like a movie, it wouldn't be surprising to find out he was miraculously saved.


----------

